# Eyevipers Euro 75 gallon build- pic heavy



## eyeviper

Well Its time to get this build under way. 

The stats-

- Roughly 75 gallon custom euro viv (self built)
- Ecoweb/ filter foam/ tree fern panel background (not decided yet)
- 4x54watt T5 HO lights or LED's (undecided)
- False bottom
- leaf litter
- Air duct 
And some other goodies. 

I have been planning this thing for a while and finally have the space to do it. Its not going to be a super fast build but should go on at a brisk pace. The stats are above. I plan on a large group of southern R. variabilis, Or O.pumilio, Or R. Verado. Again undecided. I have a sweet piece of wood to use and will be relying heavily on the structure of plants to bring the viv to life. I honestly cant decide between treefern panel, ecoweb or filter foam as the background, will make that decision when it comes to it. Hope you guys enjoy. 


This is the viv's design. I will hopefully have this cut and start siliconing it within the next week or 2.










You can see how the glass is on the outside of the bottom pane. Full length is 45" to fit in a backers rack. 


















This is the plan to have a euro vent. I may ditch this idea...havent decided.



























I have the vent as 1.5" wide, I may reduce this to 1". 









I have a solid collection of plants and wood for the viv. I Will post these on the next posting.


----------



## slipperheads

Looking good. Let me know if you need any local help! For the background I would do a tree fern panel/ eco web branch mix. And if I had the money I'd go with the LEDs.


----------



## chesney

I see great things for this tank! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## eyeviper

Help nudge me toward a decision if you will. 

1. Tree fern panel back ground + drip wall

2. Ecoweb background + drip wall

3. Course aquarium filter foam + drip wall

I really cant decide. I havent seen too much difference in growth between all of them. I like the tree fern the most I think but the ecoweb is so light and this viv will be moved a good amount. I plan on having a drip wall of sorts. any do's/dont's with drip walls with any of these materials. 

Also- opinion on a 4x54watt T5 HO too much?


----------



## james67

treefern is the best IMO. natural looking and already full of tiny spores of moss and ferns which given time will flourish. ive also never heard of the entanglement issues that have been reported from the imitation products.

james


----------



## guylovesreef

eyeviper said:


> Also- opinion on a 4x54watt T5 HO too much?


im new to the hobby, im just finishing my first viv which is a 75 gallon. I have a 6x54w t5 ho fixture on top of it. with the glass tops and all bulbs going, which are GE 54w 6500k t5 bulbs the temps in the tank broke 100 degrees. right now im running just 2 of those bulbs and its steady at about 84 degrees, i want it at 80 tops and trying to figure a way to raise the height of the light or something to lower the temp in there a litte. im wishing i had some extra cash for LEDs. Again, i am totally new to the hobby and this is just food for thought. 

best of luck with everything


----------



## whitethumb

which pums did you have in mind?


----------



## eyeviper

A group out cristos or Basti. If three is too much egg eating our problems I have places to put them. I'm now considering a group of dwarf tincs. I'm collecting my materials while I decide on the frog, then I'll design the hard scape around them.


----------



## eyeviper

james67 said:


> treefern is the best IMO. natural looking and already full of tiny spores of moss and ferns which given time will flourish. ive also never heard of the entanglement issues that have been reported from the imitation products.
> 
> james


this is my thought too. Out will probably be tree fern.


----------



## whitethumb

maybe this is just wishful thinking, but maybe some bastis? just in case you wanted to trade later  lol


----------



## slipperheads

Check out OFE for tree fern panels... Just ordered 10 plaques for twenty bucks.


----------



## frogfreak

Tagging along here. Subscribed.


----------



## eyeviper

§lipperhead said:


> Check out OFE for tree fern panels... Just ordered 10 plaques for twenty bucks.


 WHAT?? what size?


----------



## eyeviper

Haha, it all depends on the layout.


----------



## PatEmig09

Wow, I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## eyeviper

Wait! What/who is OFE? Pm me if you dont want to advertise, or just wait a day or two and tell me then -


----------



## slipperheads

OFE International Web Page

Hit tree fern products in the left fraame then scroll down in the main frame... I got 4x6panels for just over a couple bucks. Originally i ordered 6x6 but they called and said they were out. They are great people and foe what you get its the cheapest


----------



## Sticky Fingers

Thats gunna be a nice tank. GL with the build.


----------



## tnwalkers

love watchin builds progress i'm learning alot in the process. hope u dont mind if i 'backpack' along the way lol


----------



## tclipse

Step 1: Come to this thread expecting eyelash vipers
Step 2: Look at OP's username
Step 3: Feel stupid.

Looking good so far.. keep in mind that we're expecting big things now that you've posted the professional looking CAD workups


----------



## eyeviper

tclipse said:


> Step 1: Come to this thread expecting eyelash vipers
> Step 2: Look at OP's username
> Step 3: Feel stupid.
> 
> Looking good so far.. keep in mind that we're expecting big things now that you've posted the professional looking CAD workups


Hahaha oh man...pressure's on! Hope I deliver the goods.


----------



## eyeviper

tnwalkers said:


> love watchin builds progress i'm learning alot in the process. hope u dont mind if i 'backpack' along the way lol


Not at all!


----------



## eyeviper

Update! I have finally played around with the wood I have and have a few options. I originally wanted one large piece but after messing around I have a pretty sweet set up. I was worried the different colors of the wood would matter but I think when wet and covered with moss it wont be noticeable and will look like an awesome mass of fallen roots. Let me know what you think and what set up you like. I will be ordering the glass this week 

Option 1 









Option 2









Option 3









Option 4









Option 5









Option 6- my favorite

























The collection for this viv..not all the broms are going in I am trying to get rid of some if anyone needs any? Pm me.


----------



## slipperheads

Have you tried turning the driftwood OVER?


----------



## eyeviper

Like flip the whole thing upside down?


----------



## eyeviper

Like this?


















I hadnt even thought of doing that. it looks sweet but I feel like the other way is more arial which is sort of what I was going for.


----------



## Nate Mcfin

I like it the other way as well but it does change the look completely. Great start, looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## slipperheads

Hmmmm... How about turning the wood so the "back" is against the background and the branches are sort of coming out towards the viewer? I'm just trying to get everyone's creative juices flowing.


----------



## Laxman

§lipperhead said:


> Hmmmm... How about turning the wood so the "back" is against the background and the branches are sort of coming out towards the viewer? I'm just trying to get everyone's creative juices flowing.


OOO i agree that might give some cool depth while keeping the arial aspect you want.


----------



## Sticky Fingers

That's a great piece of wood!!!


----------



## eyeviper

§lipperhead said:


> Hmmmm... How about turning the wood so the "back" is against the background and the branches are sort of coming out towards the viewer? I'm just trying to get everyone's creative juices flowing.


Its too big width wise. The viv is 22-23" tall and the wood reaches the top. The shelf is set to that size pretty much. there will be about 1.5" above the wood. the width is 17" so its just too small. I mocked some of my plants in there with the design I like and I am going with that one. i will do some stuff to the left size to tie everything in. It should look awesome once the tank comes in and hopefully a light over top will show more depth. Stay tuned!


----------



## skanderson

it always comes down to your sense of what looks good, but i think it looks too busy with all the pieces lumped together. i prefer the look of 1 or 2 best.


----------



## eyeviper

Quick update- 
The Glass is in and here it is! Its begging to be siliconed. 









I have made a lot of decisions over the past week. Here is the scoop-

The background will be tree fern panels. There will be a drip wall running the entire length of the vivarium. I have decided on the wood layout and will be using The zoo med Aquasun quad T5 HO fixture. I will be drilling holes for a to-be misting system. I have a nifty idea for orchid mounting so they are movable but well camouflaged. The fern panels will have a moss mix over it. Ground cover will be leaf litter, jungle pods, and will have multiple compost stations for increased microfauna production. I will be installing fans and I will also be doing a group of 5-8 O.pumilio, number depending on species. Construction will commence soon


----------



## eyeviper

Sorry for the wait between posts it took a while to get everything set. The glass guy had cheap glass and cheap work! its all turned out ok for the most part, but there are little lips all over the tank from where he was 1/16th off so. Anyway enjoy! Its underway.


----------



## eyeviper

So the glass finally came in! 









I placed my tape tabs before any siliconing was done


















I placed a thin bead of silicone around the edges and then pressed gently and secured the tab


















This is my rig for the corners









And here it is taped up and drying 









Next I drilled 5 holes in the pane that will be the roof. I also siliconed in the 5" front baffel piece. 


















I simply ran a bead of silicone around the edge of the tank and placed the lid on top. Here she is! Dry and ready for the next stage.


----------



## Giga

Looks good I always like DIY tanks


----------



## eyeviper

Me too. It adds another aspect to they whole hobby. Its cool because everything is custom and to your own specs. Will do another update in a day or so.


----------



## mrzoggs

your pictures have me craving a baconator


----------



## eyeviper

Now its time for the background. I used 1" thick 10"x10" tree fern panels, one tube of black silicone, and lots of heavy things. 

The tank laid on its side









A random covering of silicone over the whole piece with plenty on the high parts of the panels.









Weighing them down as I go (the items become more and more random I think.









I left a 2" gap between the bottom of the viv and the start of the panels. this is for the false bottom and to save money. 









And the Items used a weights lol. 


















The finished Product. I have to black out the back of the tank next. The gaps in the panels will be filled with moss or other living things. 









The next update will be the drip wall installation, false bottom construction, and maybe the vents if I can find what I need for them this week.


----------



## slipperheads

looking good rob. I made a dripwall for the tank here at school and its fantastic


----------



## eyeviper

Sweet, Excellent is what I am going for so I hope mine turns out the same! I am really hoping this tree fern is full of moss spores and other goodies which is why I am doing the drip wall. Do you have yours set on a timer or just a constant slow drip? what pump did you use? I have a minijet 606 and was planning on putting it on a timer a few times a day. I am also not going to have my spray bar holes uniformly spread out. I will have large gaps and clusters of holes so that different areas will receive different quantities of water and make little micro habitats. It also gives me more planting options


----------



## whitethumb

looking good, glad to see it coming along.


----------



## eyeviper

Hi Guys, 
It has been a while since I have updated everyone. The viv is still in the making. Classes started and building tanks got put on the back burner. Fall break is next week so I will have some pics of progress soon. Overall the build is coming along very nicely, I have been collecting supplies while I haven't been working on it and figured out the drip wall. Stay tuned! Also, I have changed plans on the Pumilio for now. I can't think of a good reason to spend 500+ right now on frogs while in college. I will most likely be going with orange Galacs and maybe +/or Lygodactylus williamsi (Electric blue day geckos).


----------



## Julio

nice project! did you water test the tank before you started drilling and decorating?


----------



## slipperheads

^ x2.

I agree with you on the decision about the pumilio... that is price-heavy. A terribilis/ Imitator group would be pretty awesome too. 

Anyways, glad to hear about the progress on your side of the state. My Tricolors are reproducing and I have you and Kenda on the list for some free offspring. 

Peace,

Will


----------



## eyeviper

Julio said:


> nice project! did you water test the tank before you started drilling and decorating?


Absolutely! There are no holes in the bottom of the tank, just the top panel for passive vents. there will be about 2" of water under the false bottom but i filled it to about 1/2" from the top. all was sound.


----------



## eyeviper

§lipperhead said:


> ^ x2.
> 
> I agree with you on the decision about the pumilio... that is price-heavy. A terribilis/ Imitator group would be pretty awesome too.
> 
> Anyways, glad to hear about the progress on your side of the state. My Tricolors are reproducing and I have you and Kenda on the list for some free offspring.
> 
> Peace,
> 
> Will



It's funny you mention Imitators... I was actually thinking of them after seeing the viv full of them at the blockers. That was pretty awesome. I figure Ill work out the inhabitants once the thing is actually planted lol. Some Tricolors would be awesome! After seeing them at yours and Stewarts I have added them to my list. Hope you're well!


----------



## goldenglovz

Wow nice ! That's cool


----------



## eyeviper

FINALLY! I have an update! I have the drip wall working and pretty much all plumed in. I had to raise the false bottom just a smidgen to allow for a safe level over the pump. Total amount of water in the bottom is 6 gallons. Pics can say the rest. 

The tank as it is now. 









False Bottom Construction 




































I cut out a small pond area at the front. This will be a rocky outcrop with a pool in it. 









The pump access hole









The recess in the tree fern panel for the pump to fit better. 









DRIP WALL ASSEMBLY

Materials needed.- Spray bar, 3x female sleeves, 1x90 degree fitting, aquarium tubing, desired pump. 









This is the pump I used- a Mini-Jet 606









Assembly-

Take a sleeve and your spray bar and fit the pieces together.


















Tubing assembly









Next, connect your tubing with your 90 degree fitting. 









Take the 90 degree + tubing and fit the final sleeve on the end of the 90. 









Assemble the tubing+90 assembly and the spray bar using the female sleeve on the 90. 









Finally, attach your pump. 









On a side note, I did not want a uniform drip so I used superglue to plug some of the holes. This is to create some microclimates and also prevents complet soaking of the tank.









ASSEMBLY IN VIVARIUM

Notice the gap in the corner panels. This is where the tubing/pump cord will fit.









If you look at the top of the Viv you can see where I left a gap for the spray bar. 









Notice the pump assembly in place.


----------



## eyeviper

^
Does anyone else have that problem when photobucket just will not rotate some images? It drives me nuts lol. Sorry for the last 2. Hopefully you can decipher what is going on.


----------



## Shinosuke

Those mini pumps are fantastic, I've got one that I bought for a mini-reef about... at least 5 years ago? that's still running strong in a vivarium today.
I've never tried to rotate on photobucket. Check out irfanview, it's the best free image editor I've found. You can easily rotate and alter images before uploading them!


----------



## eyeviper

They are my favorite power heads also. I will take a look at that site. You can rotate on photobucket before but I guess it doesnt update the link so on photobucket the image is rotated but when you link it elsewhere it is the same orientation as before. Anoying. That said you can still see what it is supposed to be.


----------



## slipperheads

Very nice. Ill upload a pic of my drip wall here at school!!


----------



## slipperheads

Here is mine. The pump was 10 bucks (202) and the hose and cork were $2 from home depot. Not bad to create a nice lil background!




























I think I am gonna rip off some moss and apply it more evenly in the "open" spots


----------



## eyeviper

^
That looks sweet dude. People can see how well the moss grows. If you do spread it out it will be awesome. Thats what I am hoping for, basically a solid wall of moss with orchids broms and other vines coming out. I guess a living wall. How much do you run your drip wall again?


----------



## slipperheads

Same as lighting, 12 hrs a day.


----------



## eyeviper

UPDATE!!

I have made a little progress. We are moving house in December so I am going to finish the build and wait to plant till we are settled in. I did purchase a new quad T-5 HO fixture from ebay. I would recommend it so far. I have it over my plant shelf and love it! At only $130 with free shipping for a 48" T-5 HO quad I am very happy. Pictures below. 

I finished the last post with the false bottom, and drip wall construction. This update will cover the drilling of the hole for the pumps power cord and fan cables, the substrate block over the false bottom, the pump hide box, and the new light. 

I needed a hole for my pump cables and later on for the CPU fan cables. I live in a small apartment so to say the least it was an event to drill the tank. Here is the drilling set up. Yes that is in the bathtub 









The final product (It was very loud in a closed bathroom lol)


















Next, The substrate block.

I used a plastic mesh found in the sewing section of walmart as a first layer substrate block. In other tanks I always wished I had done more than one layer so I have this time. 









I siliconed each panel to the egg crate false bottom. 









The final look of this layer 









Next, I used fiberglass window screen. In the past few vivs I used weed blocker and absolutely hated it. It did not drain fast enough, and the silicone did not stick to it. It’s not my favorite product.


I ran a bead of silicone around the edge of the false bottom and then pressed the screen into it. 









The pond area is shaping up nicely I think.


















This is how I am hiding my pump. This box will be covered with silicone/peat mixture and then covered by moss and leaf litter. Easy access for me and hard access for the frogs. 









I may use some Velcro or something to make sure the lid stays in place. I will be cramming moss into the gap where the drip wall tubing is so you will not be able to see any tubing except the spray bar.









And now the light! I am stoked on this fixture. The reflector in it seems awesome. I do a lot of saltwater reefs so am really familiar with these types of lights. The ballast seems good quality, the bulbs it comes with are nothing special but for $130 you can’t go wrong. Keep posted to see how it does. 

It’s a sleek black housing, nice and thin too

















Very nice dimpled reflectors 


































That is it for now! Thanks for looking. Will post again soon. 

If anyone following has any unusual vine plants of just cool plants in general PM me. I would love to add some neat stuff to the collection for this viv.


----------



## eyeviper

Lots of building going on! Hurricane Sandy has provided 2 days off from classes, and a reason to stay inside and play with the frogs


----------



## eyeviper

I have been doing the finishing touches on the vivarium today.
I finished the false bottom screen and completed the pump hide box. 

Before:









as I call it "peating" the side wall









Peating the top









The finished product: It's simple and will be covered with leaf litter and plants. 









What the inside looks like 









I also began reconstructing my 20 long for my Azureus pair this weekend. Here is the link
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...roject-20-long-d-azureus-pair.html#post784788

The next step tomorrow will be to place and secure the wood. I will hopefully order the door track and glass for the door and I think I will move some Broms into the viv to see how they color up under the quad T5 fixture. I will also begin on the pond area. stay posted.


----------



## eyeviper

For that matter does anyone have any E-track they want to sell? I need 12ft worth.


----------



## hydrophyte

I was just paging back through this thread. This picture of this stump from a while ago...



eyeviper said:


> Like this?


...totally looks like Cthulhu...









(Wikimedia Commons image: File:Cthulhu and R'lyeh.jpg - Wikimedia Commons)


----------



## eyeviper

LOL thats pretty creative. It definitely has a resemblance.


----------



## heckler

hydrophyte said:


> ...totally looks like Cthulhu...
> [/url])


lol...I was thinking more of the veinhole monsters from Tiberian Sun


----------



## eyeviper

Here are a couple pictures as I figure out my exact wood placement.


----------



## eyeviper

I AM SOOOO P*##@D!!!!! My tank broke! The lights came on at 0730...at 1030 I heard a massive BANG! I look at my rack and BANG! again. The roof piece falls slightly. The light had a 1/4" gap between the glass. I am mad, I do not know why it did that. Obviously heat but whyyyy???!!!!


















AHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## frogfreak

It must had a hairline crack in it somewhere. Just be glad there were no frogs in it!

Best,


----------



## eyeviper

Yeah it appears to be a hairline crack. I cant decide if I want to drill the next piece the same way or not..


----------



## frogfreak

I can't see anything coming from the holes. Is it cracked there? 

I've drilled lots of holes and have never had an issue after doing it.


----------



## whitethumb

nice wood, where did you get your piece?


----------



## eyeviper

frogfreak said:


> I can't see anything coming from the holes. Is it cracked there?
> 
> I've drilled lots of holes and have never had an issue after doing it.


yeah if you look in the second picture you can see where it broke straight down the middle of the hole. That much have been the first bang I heard. That was my though too, but maybe it was the amount of holes in the glass. I am going to give it one more go if it breaks again then ill have to do a single strip.


----------



## eyeviper

whitethumb said:


> nice wood, where did you get your piece?


Thanks! It's actually 3 pieces I have meshed together. I got them from a driftwood guy who delivers to the aquarium store I work at. I just pulled them right off his truck. i don't know the company, I will ask though. Hopefully I can fix the roof soon and get back to finishing this thing..


----------



## eyeviper

Well, I am still waiting on getting some new glass. I think I will be going for the regular euro vent strip running the length of the tank. It's not exactly what I wanted but it's close enough. I have a monsoon on the way and hopefully can get the glass soon.


----------



## rigel10

The fantastica of your avatar is your frog? It 's very beautiful!


----------



## eyeviper

rigel10 said:


> The fantastica of your avatar is your frog? It 's very beautiful!


I wish, its my dream thumb. I refuse to buy one until I find a similar pattern. I usually don't care too much about that stuff but or some reason I cant drop it with the Fantastica.


----------



## eyeviper

UPDATE!

I am still working on this project! The broken roof put a damper in things for a few weeks until I have time to cut another one. I have worked on the pond area and received a monsoon. Once the roof is cut I will be putting everything together!


----------



## eyeviper

§lipperhead said:


>


Hey Will what is the name of this vine? And do you by any chance have enough for a small clipping? I was just browsing my thread and thought it looked awesome.


----------



## eyeviper

I have worked on the pond. I have not been able to get ahold of thick black filter foam so I picked up this white one and will see what I can do with it. 










Uncarved 


















It should look very natural once covered. 


















Here is the viv with the T5 lights on. you can see more depth from the wood now


----------



## slipperheads

Very nice mate, looking GOOD


----------



## eyeviper

§lipperhead said:


> Very nice mate, looking GOOD


What about that vine?


----------



## whitethumb

i love the pond foam idea. how did you shape the foam? thats really sweet!!!


----------



## Shinosuke

eyeviper said:


> It should look very natural once covered.


Ooooh, that's a good idea! I can't wait to see how that turns out... please, post as much detail as possible on how you make this pond using filter foam!


----------



## eyeviper

whitethumb said:


> i love the pond foam idea. how did you shape the foam? thats really sweet!!!


Thank you! I just used an exacto knife and went to town on it. I have used this foam method on a few other vivs and love it myself. It allows easy water passage, gives bacteria a place to harbor so you have some basic biological filtration, and it makes it super natural looking and blend with the substrate easily. I am a big fan if you cannot tell.


----------



## eyeviper

Shinosuke said:


> Ooooh, that's a good idea! I can't wait to see how that turns out... please, post as much detail as possible on how you make this pond using filter foam!


Thanks! I Will try my best.


----------



## whitethumb

are you going to coat the foam? if so with what? thanks for the info



eyeviper said:


> Thank you! I just used an exacto knife and went to town on it. I have used this foam method on a few other vivs and love it myself. It allows easy water passage, gives bacteria a place to harbor so you have some basic biological filtration, and it makes it super natural looking and blend with the substrate easily. I am a big fan if you cannot tell.


----------



## eyeviper

whitethumb said:


> are you going to coat the foam? if so with what? thanks for the info


I will not be coating the foam with any type of silicone or anything. I may use a small bead of silicone with peat around the top edge to hide the white eggcrate. I will be picking up some fluval stratum substrate and using a small amount over the top of the foam. Just enough to cover the foam but still show the contours of the pond. (thats the idea anyway) I do not know how this white foam will work out, black is ideal.


----------



## waverz

eyeviper said:


> I will not be coating the foam with any type of silicone or anything. I may use a small bead of silicone with peat around the top edge to hide the white eggcrate. I will be picking up some fluval stratum substrate and using a small amount over the top of the foam. Just enough to cover the foam but still show the contours of the pond. (thats the idea anyway) I do not know how this white foam will work out, black is ideal.



Love the idea with the foam. I was having a hard time trying to figure out how I was gonna do the pond on my viv build and foam is the solution. I found a source for black foam after about an hour of searching online. 

Swisstropicals.com carries just about any size you would ever need in many different thicknesses. I am going to use a 4" thick peice of the black and carve it out like you did for my pond. It will add some much needed biological filtration as well as make a simple pond with gradual sloping edges.


----------



## eyeviper

waverz said:


> Love the idea with the foam. I was having a hard time trying to figure out how I was gonna do the pond on my viv build and foam is the solution. I found a source for black foam after about an hour of searching online.
> 
> Swisstropicals.com carries just about any size you would ever need in many different thicknesses. I am going to use a 4" thick peice of the black and carve it out like you did for my pond. It will add some much needed biological filtration as well as make a simple pond with gradual sloping edges.


Yeah i have found that site too i just have not wanted to spend 25-30 bucks on foam you know. If the white stuff looks bad then i will suck it up and buy the black. Hopefully i will get lucky and won't need too  i could almost buy a frog for that lol


----------



## waverz

eyeviper said:


> Yeah i have found that site too i just have not wanted to spend 25-30 bucks on foam you know. If the white stuff looks bad then i will suck it up and buy the black. Hopefully i will get lucky and won't need too  i could almost buy a frog for that lol



Exactly why I haven't ordered any yet either. Why is foam so expensive?


----------



## eyeviper

waverz said:


> Exactly why I haven't ordered any yet either. Why is foam so expensive?


I have no Idea! If you hold on a week or 2 I will have my substrate in the tank and you can see if the white foam is hidden adequately. I got that white foam for $10 for a 12"x6"x2" so if it works I could pick some up for you if you cannot find any yourself.


----------



## waverz

I can find white foam pretty easily locally. I definitely need something in black.

What sucks is i need a 13" x 7" x 3 " piece. I talked to the guy at swiss tropicals he won't cut it or give me a break on a smaller piece but he did give me a deal on shipping. He took off a whooping $4 because I'm 3 hours away from him.

Quite a racket he's got going there.


----------



## Shinosuke

The tiniest of bumps... Any updates?


----------



## whitethumb

lol thats the cutest thing i've seen... that put a smile right on my face. 



Shinosuke said:


> The tiniest of bumps... Any updates?


----------



## eyeviper

Shinosuke said:


> The tiniest of bumps... Any updates?


Haha That is indeed very cute! Thanks for the interest! I am waiting on my Fluval Stratum to come in for the pond and I am still waiting to get the top of the viv fixed. Darn classes have taken over my life! Christmas is here very soon though so I will get back to it! Stay tuned!


----------



## eyeviper

Still no picture update :-( i know i know. Sorry. But i have the replacement glass which i will hopefully get today i have my substrate and some other goodies to play with  things should resume soon! I have to now get the supplies for the sliding door and for finishing the euro vent. I decided to go with a 1" strip across the whole viv. I don't feel like dealing with a repeat break. I will get pics up tomorrow!


----------



## whitethumb

what frogs do you have in mind for this tank?



eyeviper said:


> Still no picture update :-( i know i know. Sorry. But i have the replacement glass which i will hopefully get today i have my substrate and some other goodies to play with  things should resume soon! I have to now get the supplies for the sliding door and for finishing the euro vent. I decided to go with a 1" strip across the whole viv. I don't feel like dealing with a repeat break. I will get pics up tomorrow!


----------



## eyeviper

whitethumb said:


> what frogs do you have in mind for this tank?


Right now I'm leaning towards a large group of orange galacs. My original plan was a group of bastis and Im kinda liking that idea again...it comes down to how i want to plant it and how long i want to save for  if i do the bastis ill have a ton of brows and plants to break the enclosure up. If its the galacs i go with I'll have less broms as it won't be such a big deal with territories as it is with pums.


----------



## whitethumb

i love orange bastis. if you do go that route, maybe we could trade later down the road lol. 



eyeviper said:


> Right now I'm leaning towards a large group of orange galacs. My original plan was a group of bastis and Im kinda liking that idea again...it comes down to how i want to plant it and how long i want to save for  if i do the bastis ill have a ton of brows and plants to break the enclosure up. If its the galacs i go with I'll have less broms as it won't be such a big deal with territories as it is with pums.


----------



## eyeviper

whitethumb said:


> i love orange bastis. if you do go that route, maybe we could trade later down the road lol.


Ill trade for some variabilis anyday


----------



## whitethumb

hahaha good news, mine just laid 5 fertile eggs last night. i'll post pics  oh and i decided to pull them. im stoked



eyeviper said:


> Ill trade for some variabilis anyday


----------



## eyeviper

Finally I have been able to work on the tank again. I pulled it of the shelf and removed the top panel. you can see how large the crack was. 









I took the opportunity while it was down off of the shelf to flip it on its back and fix some GS spots I was having trouble getting to.


















I have glass being cut so once that comes its drill a hole, silicone it in place, get the tank back up and begin the fun part


----------



## eyeviper

FINALLY! 

I have finally gotten the roof fixed and temporarily planted the viv. Pics can say the rest. 

I drilled a hole in the left corned for the pump cable to come through.









I opted to go with the tried and tested single strip vent. It is 1" wide running the entire length of the tank. 


















I put the light back on top with a 1" gap between the glass. I will also have a fan pushing air across the light once I get around to doing that. 









I added an extra "leg" to the wood structure. 

















Here it is! back in place and all fixed up. I began playing with the monsoon misting system which will be temporary until I move and can afford a mistking. 


















I am going out of town and have been hoarding plants on the shelf above the viv. Some have not been doing all too well due to humidity and light. so I decided to get my drip wall going and the misting system set so I can plant the viv with clippings of what I have. It means the plants will do better and I dont have to worry about watering them while I am gone. 










As you can see the pond worked out quite nicely. I will be planting small growing marginals/ emergent plants around it. I really like the foam method. I have been using it a lot lately and will be sticking with it. 













































Some of you may have noticed the lack of a sliding door...Well that will be coming. I couldn't coordinate shipping of the track before I had to leave so I will get to it in 2013. I will hopefully be adding a Mistking system with 2x 4 nozzle heads pretty soon. I will document plants and my orchids that will be added after the new year.


----------



## whitethumb

sweet update. thanks


----------



## Shinosuke

It's coming along nicely. I like the little mini-shelves on the left hand side, not sure how I missed those before.

What did you cover the pond area with?


----------



## eyeviper

Well we have finally moved house! It's time to get this puppy up and running for real  I am about to get the shelving together again and set everything up correctly this time. I will post pics soon!


----------



## whitethumb

i know you are leaning towards galacts but have you finally chosen who's going in that tank?


----------



## SutorS

viv is lookin gorgeous, dude


----------



## eyeviper

whitethumb said:


> i know you are leaning towards galacts but have you finally chosen who's going in that tank?


I have narrowed it down to Orange Galacs or Phyllobates aurotaenia. If I could find the phyllobates aurotaenia I think I might get them as they are so different. I like their size and group temperament (from what I have read).


----------



## eyeviper

UPDATE!! 
Sorry for the long wait. I have moved house, started my final semester of college, and I am preparing for some professional exams so I have had to reluctantly limit myself to short Dendroboard visits. In my short free time I have added more plants, refined the drip wall and hunted down some plastic E-track. The door should be done in the next few weeks. Enjoy and would love constructive criticism. 

After I moved house I decided to make the rack talker and more versatile. I added rolling wheels and i cut out the inside of a shelf so I could have the post supports but have my smaller vivs on the floor. 

















And for the good stuff! 









Before









After









I have awesome growth of unknown new things coming from the tree fern panels. 









Moss growth is great 









Check out the color up of this brom. The others are not far behind. 
Before









After









I have some Liverwort thats going nuts (Conocephalum conicum)
Before









After









Zebrina before and after

















I received a great order from Glass box Tropicals









The salvinia natans is doing great. It takes a while to get used to high light I have found. 









More awesome moss. That mini vanda orchid is Ascocentrum pumilum and just finished blooming for me.









One of my favorites - a variegated Phalaenopsis


----------



## eyeviper

As soon as the door is complete I will add the substrate and make the floor look a lot better. I am using it as a seed growing area right now lol.


----------



## froggie too

It is really coming along nicely looking forward to the final pic


----------



## whitethumb

thank you for the update.... its looking real good!


----------



## Azurel

Tank is looking great man....Can't wait to see it finished....


----------



## masterkush

very nice eyeviper!


----------



## mrfrogdude

Looks Awesome, I'm doing a similar build right now(as far as using the tree fern fiber and driftwood goes). 

I'm wondering, did you silicone the material to the foam in the pool or just lay it on top?

I cant wait to be at the point you are with your tank.

Keep up the great work and updates!
Mark


----------



## hypostatic

Very nice! I liked seeing those shrooms in the pics


----------



## eyeviper

hypostatic said:


> Very nice! I liked seeing those shrooms in the pics


Are they real or fake?? That is the question 



mrfrogdude said:


> Looks Awesome, I'm doing a similar build right now(as far as using the tree fern fiber and driftwood goes).
> 
> I'm wondering, did you silicone the material to the foam in the pool or just lay it on top?
> 
> I cant wait to be at the point you are with your tank.
> 
> Keep up the great work and updates!
> Mark


The substrate is Fluval stratum. It is just laid on top of the foam. I will take some pics.


----------



## eyeviper

I HAVE SECURED SOME TRACK!! It should be here this week so hopefully this thing will have doors and the vent done and be "finished". It is never finished really though


----------



## goof901

can you explain how you did the drip wall? and what kind of moss do you have going there?


----------



## masterkush

Very nice Eyeviper, I like what you did with the layout.


----------



## eyeviper

goof901 said:


> can you explain how you did the drip wall? and what kind of moss do you have going there?


If you look back a few pages I had a whole sequence of photos you can look at for visuals. but All I did was make a hole in the false bottom in the very corner of the tank. This is for pump access. Then I ran a hose up the corner of the tank to a spray bar which runs the length of the vivarium and is supported by the tree fern panel. When I secured the tree fern panels I left just enough space in the corner to fit the drip wall hose between the corner and the background. When I am done with everything I will stuff the gaps with sphagnum and moss and let is grow in. Right now the only moss in there is christmas tree moss and some spores that have germinated from the tree fern panel. Hope that helps.


----------



## eyeviper

Update! I am finally working on the doors. No pics of them yet but here are a few of the tank with substrate added.  I am noticing that even two T5 HO bulbs is very intense. Some orchids are turning purple and the broms are bright red. 










I added a few more broms thanks to a kind board member. I am very interested to see how they color up. 

















Due to the light intensity I have had to shade some orchids. I have placed shade covers over them which is simply layers of fiberglass window screen to block some light. Has anyone else done this?
















Here is an example of the purpling









The pond is pretty much complete. I am hoping for a nice carpet of moss. I have some sample size hygrolon coming which I think will be perfect for this application if the moss does not do well. 









There is all kinds of stuff coming out of the tree fern now. Everythng from moss, unidentified seedlings, liverworts, and these small sinningia- rio das pedras seedlings. I blew a few seeds onto the background and voila! they grow 









Till next time my friends! 

P.S. Anyone with spare miniature/micro broms let me know. I would like to add some more. PM me with prices and what you have.


----------



## Azurel

Tank is looking amazing Robert....very well done.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Nismo95

loving it. Did you just shred some java and push into the tree fern? Really like how this is going so far! I just blended some java with sphag and rubbed it into our tree fern panels.. So hopefully once ours is up and going it'll grow like yours!


----------



## eyeviper

Nismo95 said:


> loving it. Did you just shred some java and push into the tree fern? Really like how this is going so far! I just blended some java with sphag and rubbed it into our tree fern panels.. So hopefully once ours is up and going it'll grow like yours!


Yep a just pulled bits off and stuck it on. But if you look close you can see this green slime. Its not algae, that is germinating spores. They take a while to sprout but that is all just coming from the tree fern. Once the liverworts and moss really sprouts i'll take some pics to show the diversity. Oh and i'v used Christmas moss. Very similar to java though. In the strong light it stays nice and short.


----------



## hypostatic

What kind of orchid is that? Oh and I thought orchid leaves turned a darker color when hey weren't getting enough light? More chlorophyll to absorb more light?


----------



## andersonii85

hypostatic said:


> What kind of orchid is that? Oh and I thought orchid leaves turned a darker color when hey weren't getting enough light? More chlorophyll to absorb more light?


The orchid in the photo is actually getting more than enough light. The red pigment is a secondary pigment used to deflect UV light. 

See the link for more info:
http://cpr.molsci.ucla.edu/cpr/data/library/400159/resources/res006/file/importance_of_red.pdf


----------



## eyeviper

hypostatic said:


> What kind of orchid is that? Oh and I thought orchid leaves turned a darker color when hey weren't getting enough light? More chlorophyll to absorb more light?


Sort of.. They turn darker green when not getting enough light. Chlorophyll is what gives plants the green color. More of them make a darker green. The less the plant needs to work to make food the less chlorophyll it needs and the leaves become a lighter green. In my case as already stated the purple/red is an indication of too much light. The pigment is a carotenoid and acts a sunscreen. Bromeliads that turn bright red/purple/yellow etc are using this pigment sunscreen also. I just moved the orchid today so hopefully it can relax a little. It is a Meiracyllium trinasutum.


----------



## Shinosuke

The tank looks great. I like the placement of the wood and the plants in / around it. While it looks good as is, it seems like you left plenty of room for everything to grow in as well as plenty of room for the inhabitants to hop around (I'm hoping you stick with the group of galacs).

Please forgive me if I missed it (and feel free to point my tired eyes to the right post if so), but how did you finish off the pond area? What did you cover the sponge / foam with, and was there anything else you did to it?


----------



## eyeviper

Shinosuke said:


> The tank looks great. I like the placement of the wood and the plants in / around it. While it looks good as is, it seems like you left plenty of room for everything to grow in as well as plenty of room for the inhabitants to hop around (I'm hoping you stick with the group of galacs).
> 
> Please forgive me if I missed it (and feel free to point my tired eyes to the right post if so), but how did you finish off the pond area? What did you cover the sponge / foam with, and was there anything else you did to it?


Thanks very much! There are a ton of small cuttings behind the wood that will grow up the wall and stuff the pics don't see. I am hoping it all grows in tamely and accentuates everything. As for the pond I used the foam and sculpted it. Then I used Fluval stratum and simply covered the foam with it. then around the border I have placed more moss hoping it will become a mossy mat surrounding the edge.


----------



## whitethumb

tank looks awesome! cant wait to see it a bit grown in.


----------



## slipperheads

looking good!


----------



## GP dynamite

The viv looks amazing. How many hours would you guess you have invested in this build?


----------



## eyeviper

§lipperhead said:


> looking good!


Thanks mate! I hope your trip was/is going well. I can't recall when you were supposed to come back 



GP dynamite said:


> The viv looks amazing. How many hours would you guess you have invested in this build?


Thanks! That's a hard question because I work on it so sporadically. If I had to guesstimate I would say around 15-20 hours over the last 7 months. Every viv is a work in progress though. I think we would all be sick if we saw how many hours we really spent doing this stuff.


----------



## whitethumb

tank is looking really really good. did you get the frogs that you are putting in this tank yet? if so, post some pics


----------



## eyeviper

whitethumb said:


> tank is looking really really good. did you get the frogs that you are putting in this tank yet? if so, post some pics


Nooo I have not gotten any frogs yet. I am waiting until I take a trip in May to get any frogs. Once I get back I will start preparing for a decent size group. I am also considering waiting for frog day in NYC and getting the frogs there. That is in September. I do have a trio of L. Williamsii coming in march though. I will be giving these two a go in this viv. I am usually against mixing species mostly for uneducated reasons or badly designed enclosures but I feel I am experience enough with day geckos and frogs to help both thrive. If not I have an extra enclosure perfect for the geckos


----------



## eyeviper

Well it's final! I have the glass and track for the door. I will picture update soon with a completed viv! And again in a few weeks with 3 tiny shiney not quite yet blue geckos


----------



## toaddrool

No offence but at first I didn't like the background, but looking at the finished product I love it!!!
Congrats on a great build!


----------



## eyeviper

Sorry for the lack of updates in a while. My only excuse is laziness. But the viv is doing very well. the 2 colons in there are producing eggs and hiding their tads from me very well. The electric blue day geckos are awesome! I recommend them in larger tanks to anyone! AND! my pitcher plant is taking off and the colons love it. The female is constantly in the traps. I have some proof that frogs can and will safely use pitchers (I am not endorsing that people run out and fill their tanks with nepenthes, I am just saying I have frogs that do extremely well and will be using more nepenthes in my vivs in the future). There has been stuff floating around the internet about how the plants will just devour your frogs. If the frog was to bath in the plant 24/7 then maybe the skin could develop some problems but I think not as the chemical process in the pitchers is slow. any way enjoy the pictures! 

Close to the start for reference 


Current full tank shot






COLON EGGS! 


I find her bathing in there like this all the time 





Video- not the best quality sorry. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJUnB8YEd0g&feature=youtu.be


----------



## whitethumb

thanks for the update


----------



## thedude

This tank is really awesome, and that last picture of the colon coming out of the pitcher plant is really amazing!


----------



## hypostatic

thedude said:


> This tank is really awesome, and that last picture of the colon coming out of the pitcher plant is really amazing!


Ditto. I think I've seen people ask on the boards whether or not dart tanks can have pitcher plants, and I guess this answers that question quite definitively!

Do they deposit in pitchers as well?


----------



## frogparty

eyeviper said:


> Sort of.. They turn darker green when not getting enough light. Chlorophyll is what gives plants the green color. More of them make a darker green. The less the plant needs to work to make food the less chlorophyll it needs and the leaves become a lighter green. In my case as already stated the purple/red is an indication of too much light. The pigment is a carotenoid and acts a sunscreen. Bromeliads that turn bright red/purple/yellow etc are using this pigment sunscreen also. I just moved the orchid today so hopefully it can relax a little. It is a Meiracyllium trinasutum.


The purple pigment is anthocyanin. The process is called anthocyanosis. Not necessarily a bad thing, Id much rather have a little purple in the leaves than have them not get enough light. Just keep up on good watering and root drainiage and theyll "harden off" to the brighter conditions in no time.

Creating dappled light with fiberglass screen is common practice amongst orchid growers


----------



## eyeviper

frogparty said:


> The purple pigment is anthocyanin. The process is called anthocyanosis. Not necessarily a bad thing, Id much rather have a little purple in the leaves than have them not get enough light. Just keep up on good watering and root drainiage and theyll "harden off" to the brighter conditions in no time.
> 
> Creating dappled light with fiberglass screen is common practice amongst orchid growers


So far the fiberglass has been working a charm. Iv a lot of trouble with the light intensity to be honest. I sm finding been the two t5 HO is a lot and many of the orchids seem to be struggling. Iv considered screening the whole top of the tank to see what that does. Success by trial and error i guess. Thanks for your input


----------



## eyeviper

hypostatic said:


> Ditto. I think I've seen people ask on the boards whether or not dart tanks can have pitcher plants, and I guess this answers that question quite definitively!
> 
> Do they deposit in pitchers as well?



Yes exactly. Tons of threads regarding the matter of nepenthes and frogs but very little "data". I will say that 
Care should be taken with selecting the right nepenthes. Mine is the right size that the colon can easily get in and out. I would not use a pitcher that had long traps or had a small opening. I feel larger frogs could get stuck if you had a small hole. I have not seen any tads on the traps yet. They are full of flies though so maybe the parents know better.


----------



## frogparty

You can plant them at the base of bromeliads for a great shading effect as well. Getting the light JUUUUUST right is definitely a challenge. Some are definitely easier than others. Same goes for some of the more tempermental bromeliads like V. racinaea or any of the genus Racinaea. Too little is usually more of a death sentence than too much though, kind of backwards from many orchids. A good option for higher light orchids are Dockrillia, mini Dendrobium and several Bulbophyllums... if you arent hung up on biotope


----------



## hypostatic

eyeviper said:


> So far the fiberglass has been working a charm. Iv a lot of trouble with the light intensity to be honest. I sm finding been the two t5 HO is a lot and many of the orchids seem to be struggling. Iv considered screening the whole top of the tank to see what that does. Success by trial and error i guess. Thanks for your input


I've also noticed that some of your bromeliads have lost some color, and from what I understand it's because they're not getting enough light? Or enough UV?



eyeviper said:


> Yes exactly. Tons of threads regarding the matter of nepenthes and frogs but very little "data". I will say that
> Care should be taken with selecting the right nepenthes. Mine is the right size that the colon can easily get in and out. I would not use a pitcher that had long traps or had a small opening. I feel larger frogs could get stuck if you had a small hole. I have not seen any tads on the traps yet. They are full of flies though so maybe the parents know better.


I'm glad there's actual data on his now =]

How easily do they climb in/out of the pitchers? Is it the walls that are supposed to be waxy/slippery, or is it just the lip? I forget.


----------



## eyeviper

hypostatic said:


> I've also noticed that some of your bromeliads have lost some color, and from what I understand it's because they're not getting enough light? Or enough UV?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad there's actual data on his now =]
> 
> How easily do they climb in/out of the pitchers? Is it the walls that are supposed to be waxy/slippery, or is it just the lip? I forget.



Something that was interesting was the broms after being under the 2 bulbs had serious sun damage. The pink ones burned then turned dark green. The pink ones on the right side has done ok It's very odd. i have not been able to figure it our and make a decision on what to do. 


The frogs move in and out of the pitchers very easily. In the video link at the bottom of my update post you can see the frog emerge. It was a little spooked with my camera and was extremely slow in coming out but usually they will fly in there if close by when I startle then then will climb right out after a minute or two. N. Ampullaria seem like perfect nepenthes for darts. I am going to be trying a few other species in my next builds here this month so stay posted. Hopefully it will be as successful.


----------



## rigel10

How did I miss this thread in its progress? Simply stunning! Beautiful viv and beautiful frogs ... (I love Colon!) Congrats!


----------



## eyeviper

frogparty said:


> You can plant them at the base of bromeliads for a great shading effect as well. Getting the light JUUUUUST right is definitely a challenge. Some are definitely easier than others. Same goes for some of the more tempermental bromeliads like V. racinaea or any of the genus Racinaea. Too little is usually more of a death sentence than too much though, kind of backwards from many orchids. A good option for higher light orchids are Dockrillia, mini Dendrobium and several Bulbophyllums... if you arent hung up on biotope


What light bulbs do you use? I am using the 6500 bulbs that came with the fixture which I got from ebay... The bulbs are no name bulbs and honestly probably the cheapest you can get and poorest quality. I was thinking some arcadia bulbs might do a better job keeping color in the broms without nuking them and the other plants.


----------



## diggenem

I subscribed to this thread and I will definitely be using a lot and I mean A LOT of your ideas. Excellent build and please keep me (us) awed with more pics


----------



## claymore

First off I have to say that this is a wonderful Tank! So full of Color!

Now there is a misconception with the pitcher plant...

Most Nepenthes are Carnivorous Plants. However Nepenthes Ampullaria Is not very Carnivorous, It actually replenishes its Nitrogen from other organic matter such as leaves and other plant matter that fall into the trap.

Actually they found one of the smallest frogs in the world (Microhyla nepenthicola) living and breeding on, in and around Nepenthes Ampullaria.

Photos: Asia's tiniest frog discovered living inside carnivorous plants in Borneo

Out of all the Nepenthes Plants out there, this is the only one I would feel comfortable with putting in a Vivarium. 

FYI this is one of my favorite Nepenthes! 

Well done and GREAT Pics!!!


----------



## frogparty

My issue with that Nepenthes is that eventually it gets HUGE! Mature specimens with a leaf span of well over a meter are common. The pumilio looks very happy in there


----------



## eyeviper

It's going to take a while before that happens though. i am enjoying it while it stays small . I had no idea that frog was associated with nepenthes. I had read about it when they found it. Very cool article, thanks a lot!


----------



## rigel10

I'd like a viv with Nepenthes and Microhyla nepenthicola! But I'm surprised that the carnivorous plant do not eat the tadpole, considering its size.


----------



## eyeviper

Many of our captive pitcher plants are filled with water so it dilutes the enzymes a lot. Also just because something is carnivorous does not mean it can just digest anything it comes in contact with it. A little knowledge on enzymes shows you that they are really quite specific meaning they may not be able to break down living flesh. As something naturally decays the enzymes help the plant break molecules down more for absorption. The plants rely on natural decay then utilize enzymes to further break things down. The pitchers are not like an acidic stomach. I am thinking out loud here from my online research and biology background so don't take this as scientific fact  just educated speculation.


----------



## lhoy

Your work was outstanding, very interesting layout and design!


----------



## eyeviper

Well it has come to fruition that I am moving this summer to England and unfortunately my family does not want to care for my collection. This vivarium is up for sale if anyone is interested in it. PM me if interested.


----------



## Cornish-J

welcome to england  plenty of froggers over here to help you get back on it!


----------



## deadsea60

What is the type of pitcher plant inside, how are they like to grow?


----------



## eyeviper

Thanks Cornish-j! Are you down in Cornwall? I am excited but am only back in the home land for a year so won't be getting any frogs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeviper

It's an ampularia and is easy as pie to grow. The one in there got too big though so it's been taken out. That's the only problem with pitchers, they get big. Even the small ones


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornish-J

Yea I'm based down in Cornwall - where are you going to be based?


----------



## deadsea60

Okay thanks, welcome to England by the way


----------



## eyeviper

Cornish-J said:


> Yea I'm based down in Cornwall - where are you going to be based?


I will be at the University of Nottingham but Cornwall is one of my favorite places and I am a huge surfer so I will be making frequent trips to Fistral and surrounding ares to surf


----------



## deadsea60

Are you working there?


----------



## eyeviper

Doing my masters there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadsea60

Very nice, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## skanderson

N. amp is not much of a predator. some people think it is evolving toward herbivory. most of the contents of its pitchers are fallen leaves. that is due to its lack of a cap.


----------



## eyeviper

skanderson said:


> N. amp is not much of a predator. some people think it is evolving toward herbivory. most of the contents of its pitchers are fallen leaves. that is due to its lack of a cap.




Random but You are indeed right. If you read back a few pages you'll see that's been mentioned.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukiluk

Good job! I will inspire yours to make my own terrarium. 
A doubt, having the pump inside the terrarium, you have no problem? 
I wanted to install the pump out, but it's easier to have it inside the terrarium.. No need to do holes,but if it breaks or needs repair?
Thnk u guy!


----------



## eyeviper

The pump is accessible through the hatch you can see. If it breaks it's very easy to replace 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexMak

This was a awesome viv! Too bad that you had to sell it.


----------

